
China's Top500 leader with their own 260-core CPU design [pdf] - cm3
http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/PAPERS/sunway-report-2016.pdf
======
cm3
What's interesting is that IIUC it also is the leader in the Green500 list.
This is quite the feat and exciting given there are no SPARC, x86, POWER or
ARM designs involved in the machine. From what I gather it's a distant
relative to DEC's Alpha design, and given the children like AMD64 that came
out of Alpha, I cannot wait to learn more. Who wouldn't want capable
competition to spur the likes of Intel to create better designs and not sit on
their laurels, in addition to having access to a competitive alternative.

------
cm3
Archive of the PDF:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.netlib.org/utk...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/PAPERS/sunway-
report-2016.pdf)

